# My $5 miracle almost cure :) pleas read!



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello all &#128056;

A little about me. Male in 40s. Never sick. Eat very healthy exercise a lot no red meat diagnosed with ibs- c 1 year 4 months ago after getting ct scan blood work etc..

Ive never been in a hospital except tonsils out when I was 13. Been pretty much healthy all my life and never really even had so much of a cold. Never even had the flu. I got ibs c after a bout of food poisoning a little over a year ago on vacation that I never had before. Both my brother and I got sick from food poisoning after sharing the same meal at a restaurant and my food poisoning sickness didnt go away. His did. It turned into ibs c a week after. Gurgling spasms hard stool at the end no matter what I drank- ate etc Done so much research every night on this for over a year and food poisoning is what brought this on.

Ive tried everything under the sun. I mean too much to list.... including triphala, slippery elm, antibiotics, probiotics, gut powders, diet, yoga, gave up alcohol, cut out gluten, ate veggies only for 2 weeks, Fiber supplements, benefiber, Metamucil, atrantril, literally everything including stuff most have never heard of. My gi doctor hadnt heard of half the stuff I tried. He finally put me on linzess. Does it work? Yea but ruins your insides for 12 plus hours after. It causes more spasms and more soreness after for the whole day into the next morning to the point you feel sick after.. Plus the last linzess type drug (forgot name) was taken off the market a few years back, so I didnt wanna rely on linzess not knowing what will happen to me in the future from it. So I kept trying new stuff. Finally I remembered as a kid boating and taking swimming lessons, swallowing sea water. I remember the feeling I got after as if I had to go to the bathroom after accidently swallowing a mouthful of ocean sea water..... This was 30 years ago and it just hit me and made me remember. So I researched it and I discovered sea salt flush. Thats it! Just ocean salt. It friggin works!!!, and no harsh side effects! 
I bought one of the best sea salts around, at Walmart for $5.99 for 1lb (linzess is $400) sea salt is practically free. Its called Himalayan pink sea salt. Its natural no additives and bleaches etc. Its full of minerals that are healthy if you research it. Its not iodozed table salt. Look it up. Its actually good for you. I didnt read one bad mark about it because its naturally made. Anyways the flush calls for 1 quart of warm water and 2 teaspoons of this salt dissolved in it. I decided to chop it in half since I weigh only 155lbs. I mixed 1 teaspoon into 1 pint of warm water. Same size bottle as a 16oz soda or sports drink. I drank it and then chased it with a few gulps of regular cold water after. Within 20-30 mins every time it works! Naturally! Your body doesnt digest it from what I read and it just goes into your intestines and flushes you out like a garden hose. You need to put 45 mins to 1 hour aside because you will literally go 3-4 times. But there are no stimulants and no 2400mg of magnesium in milk of magnesia going through you. Its just salt like in your tears &#128517;

I cant believe after me researching ibs c every single day for a year (I quit my career over it to heal myself the best I could) that this simple thing would make me feel near normal again. A whopping $5.99 for 1lb bag that will probably last me 3-6 months. I went from being stuck home daily doing nothing and miserable from the waiting game with stimulant laxatives, to now being able to go out every day within an hour! I cant tell you how much this changed my life for the better. I can go to, concerts, movies, parks etc when before it was always I dont know how Im gonna feel later or tomorrow after taking the Linzess or after the milk of magnesia or after the senna tea etc etc. Even prune juices ripped my insides apart. Found out many ibs c people are sugar alcohol intolerant now. It ferments in your gut and isnt digested. Prune juice is loaded with sorbitol unfortunately. Sugar alcohols are any fake sugars mostly ending in ol as in sorbitol,xylitol, and all the others. I cant have them anymore. Theyre bad for you anyways.

The sea salt flush barely causes any discomfort later in the day. A few minor soreness spasms here and there but its a few handfuls. The Linzess and all other fake stimulants made my spasms bad all day every day after ingesting them. So what I am doing now is taking 500mg of magnesium oxide at bed time to keep my insides hydrated. (compared to a milk of magnesia dose is 2400mg magnesium ) The best magnesium for c hands down is magnesium oxide. I dont care what a nutritionist says. Oxide is the best for ibs c. All the others are absorbed too much into your bloodstream. Oxide is very poorly absorbed and stays in your intestines mostly and makes water go in them. I read only about 20% of oxide is absorbed. The rest draws water in your intestines all night while sleepin. Thats what you want with ibs c. Ive tried them all.... then I drink a cup of decaf coffee in the morning. This concoction has been working a lot. Probably 4 days a week sometimes better. The days it doesnt work I drink 16oz of pink Himalayan sea salt with some lemon and bam it works every time within 20-30 mins.. Its my miracle without taking $400 Linzess or senna tea or Dr Schultz intestinal formula 1 or any other stimulant that is bad for you. I researched the amount of sodium in a tablespoon of pink sea salt and its only 1680mg. Thats nothing since the average American eats over 3800mg a day. Well I dont. Im always way under the daily recommended 2400mg and I only eat 2x a day healthy food. So the salt flush is perfect to use for anyone saying nothing is working for them. I figured I would share it here. I spoke to a Gastro and 1 family doctor and they approved of the sea salt flush. So does the internet research.. Now if you have high blood pressure you may want to discuss this with a doctor, but its only 1680mg per teaspoon and you only need one depending on your weight. Maybe 1.5 tops. I have very normal to better than normal bp all my life (113/74 usually) as I check it weekly so this sea salt works for me .

Ii am no doctor but Ive researched ibs c every day for over a year... hours a day. Ive watched every YouTube video on it . I even bought stock in that company that is working on a cure for ibs c using a cholesterol statin but thats another topic. Supposedly kills sibo. I hope this works for everyone on here reading this. It changed my life so far last month to the point Im going to go back to work. I still have ibs c but this concoction has made me feel 85% better and no longer sad over it. If you read this and it works for you (it really should its a natural flush) hit me up here with a thanks. Ps this is the company going into 3rd trial phase developing a possible cure for ibs c. I hope&#128056;

https://www.syntheticbiologics.com/product-pipeline/syn-010


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's wonderful that you found something that works so well for you and thanks for letting us know about it.

could you please post about this on our "great list of remedies" thread. that would be really helpful since a lot of people read that thread in an attempt to find something that will work for them. thanks !

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/page-1


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Good to hear, mbella2000!


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

mbella2000 said:


> Hello all
> 
> A little about me. Male in 40s. Never sick. Eat very healthy exercise a lot no red meat diagnosed with ibs- c 1 year 4 months ago after getting ct scan blood work etc..
> 
> ...


Well Mbella2000 I must say I tried this out last night.

I mixed 1 teaspoon of Himalayan pink sea salt last night just before dinner and I must say WOW !!!! about 20 minutes later I was having full on elimination. Very watery but for me it was the first time in as long as I can remember I didn't have to have a decaf coffee to "get things moving" and didn't have major constipation stomach cramps all night.

There are some really positive and some negatives for me about this.

The positives; like I said earlier, I didn't have to have a decaf coffee after dinner to get things moving. Secondly, I wasn't as bloated or uncomfortable as I always am no matter what I ate.

Negatives: Not sure if this is a big negative but I found I had major, major energy all night to a point where I couldn't sleep at all. Tossed and turned all night. Secondly, the elimination was a little too intense for me as it was extremely watery and like you said originally it just kept coming out. (I was on the toilet for a solid 40 minutes)

Now in saying all of this I will definitely try it again tonight as the only time I have bloating/constipation issues is after dinner.

I might actually try using a smaller amount to see if it will still work but not to that much of a degree.

Thank you so very much Mbella2000 as I have spent thousands of dollars and a ton of my time trying to overcome this.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

goodband34 said:


> Well Mbella2000 I must say I tried this out last night.
> I mixed 1 teaspoon of
> 
> Himalayan pink sea salt​ last night just before dinner and I must say WOW !!!! about 20 minutes later I was having full on elimination. Very watery but for me it was the first time in as long as I can remember I didn't have to have a decaf coffee to "get things moving" and didn't have major constipation stomach cramps all night.
> ...


Thats great to hear! Yea I spent a thousand on this also until I found out salt water would work last month 

Im not sure where all the energy is coming from as salt doesnt give energy. Maybe some of the minerals in it? Either way maybe try it early in the morning instead... that would help out a lot. Yea some people need less of it depwnding on your weight. I guess the formula on the Internet was devised by someone who was say 240lbs and ate 3 huge meals a day. I weigh 153 and eat small once or 2x a day so it calls for much less sea salt water. I tried 16oz of it and it worked fine and was still too much which is half of the 1quart called for. Im gonna try 12 oz and see if it works out better but least we have something out there thats all natural, not made in a lab, and is basically free. Keep us posted on a smaller amount. Try 12oz instead. This could be the answer everyone is looking for. It still works for me on days decaf coffee and magnesium doesnt work.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

mbella2000

Hi again if you remember me , I've been throught same and flushing myself with Senna and Osmotics but is this solution something similar to Epsom Salt cause i've had so many bad things hapening with that flush i had cramps nausea vomiting you name it i just wanted to ask you is this salt something same or is it more soft and easy on your system .


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey

The ones you mention would tear me up and make me sick too. The salt water flush is just that. Sea salt and water. No laxative no fake osmotic no senna no epsom salt or magnesium. Sea salt and epsom salt are not even close to the same. It works every time within 30 mins for me. I drink about 12-14oz real fast and then drink a cold glass of water after. I put in 1- 1 1/3 teaspoons of sea salt in 16oz of water and I drink about 12oz or so of it. It has worked every time. I spoke to a Gastro doctor and he said thats great its all natural. Try it. It doesnt make you sick after. It may make your intestines feel a little sore after but everything else will do that also. I didnt feel sick at all and after I drink it about an hour later I can carry on with my day. I use it 2x a week if nothing is moving inside. Try it out. Just make sure its sea salt and not table salt. Table salt is iodized and chemicals added. Sea salt is all pure and natural from the ocean. Someone on here tried it and it worked for them also. lemme know how it works out. Epsom salt is full of magnesium. Sea salt is not.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

stefan00790 said:


> mbella2000
> 
> Hi again if you remember me , I've been throught same and flushing myself with Senna and Osmotics but is this solution something similar to Epsom Salt cause i've had so many bad things hapening with that flush i had cramps nausea vomiting you name it i just wanted to ask you is this salt something same or is it more soft and easy on your system .


Yes, like mbella200 said Epsom salt is actually magnesium sulfate.

https://www.epsomsaltcouncil.org/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'M TRYING ONE!

I'm planning on doing a 7 day water fast this week and need to clean out beforehand, so I just drank two 16 ounce bottles of warm water with a little less than 2 teaspoons of sea salt mixed in each bottle. It wasn't that bad going down as I drank it as fast as I could.

What else?

I didn't eat anything today. The last time I ate was about 9 PM last night.

I might do a colon-prep-type cleaning tomorrow or Monday - we'll see how this goes first.

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope it works for you. It works for me within 30 mins. But my fiancé for the heck of it who doesnt have ibs tried a sea salt flush on Wednesday and she said it didnt hit her til the next morning. You should feel a rumbling then it hits ya. Itll feel like water in you ready to come out. Good luck


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

After day 3 I can report that doing this 5 minutes before dinner has helped me tremendously. I am finding I'm way less bloated and it almost feels like my insides are a lot calmer and it feels the salt almost soothes my intestines. Plus, I feel as if I'm already am losing a little weight....but maybe that's just because I'm less bloated. Who knows, I just know I will keep this up. I mix a little less than 1 teaspoon in about 12-15 oz of water and jug it down.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

flossy said:


> I'M TRYING ONE!
> 
> I'm planning on doing a 7 day water fast this week and need to clean out beforehand, so I just drank two 16 ounce bottles of warm water with a little less than 2 teaspoons of sea salt mixed in each bottle. It wasn't that bad going down as I drank it as fast as I could.
> 
> ...


After drinking it it took me about 45 minutes until I had to go to the bathroom. In all, I think I had to run to the bathroom about 10 times in about 3 hours time. It came out as mostly liquid, as I didn't have much in me in the first place.

It wasn't bad at all to do. Would I do it every day? Probably not unless I had to - it was too much bloating and running to the bathroom. But as a flush it worked well.

P.S. Thanks for the valuable tip, mbella2000!


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thats great to hear goodband. Im glad its working and i helped someone. Im willing to bet if 3/4 or more of the people on here read this itll work for them. And flossy dont give up on it. Play with the amount. Its not gonna be exact for me and you or anyone else due to a persons weight and how much they eat. Im sure we weigh different. It prolly lasted 3 hours with you cause you had barely any food in you or you drank too much. Cut it down to say 10-12oz after you have full day or 2 meal. I noticed same thing. If I barely ate anything say a slice of pizza and a salad for the whole day and drank this the next morning it would last longer than 1 hour. More like 2 hours because the sea salt didnt have anything to push and absorb. Try a less amount or just wait an extra day when drinking it. Im willing to bet itll last 1 hour after if you have actual food in you and lower the amount ingested from say, 16-320z down to 10-12oz. I had same thing happen to me until I drank lesss of it or I just ate more the day before. 👻


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

Please help guys i just drank it it passed 40 min almost and nothing is happening iam constipated almost 2 days with today 3 and i mixed 1 teaspoon with water and drink it i guess its those Himalayan salts with big chunks of salt i guess iam not wrong atleast about it . Do I have to eat something after so i can trigger peristalisis i don't know please .


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

stefan00790 said:


> Please help guys i just drank it it passed 40 min almost and nothing is happening iam constipated almost 2 days with today 3 and i mixed 1 teaspoon with water and drink it i guess its those Himalayan salts with big chunks of salt i guess iam not wrong atleast about it . Do I have to eat something after so i can trigger peristalisis i don't know please .


Depending on how much water you used I think you should have used more salt. And no, you shouldn't have to eat anything help you go.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Did you allow the salt to melt completely? The big chunks of Himalayan salt would take a long time to dissolve. I bought the fine grain stuff. It dissolved in 10 seconds with warm water. I put in a teaspoon per 16oz of water and it works within 30-40 mins. You have to take it on an empty stomach otherwise the sat water will mix with food and get digested.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Also you cant sip it or nurse it down slowly. You have to chug it all down right away while its warm. Plug your nose if you dont like the taste.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mbella2000 said:


> Did you allow the salt to melt completely? The big chunks of Himalayan salt would take a long time to dissolve. I bought the fine grain stuff. It dissolved in 10 seconds with warm water. I put in a teaspoon per 16oz of water and it works within 30-40 mins. You have to take it on an empty stomach otherwise the sat water will mix with food and get digested.


I thought the same thing, but I have trouble understanding what she writes at times. One would think she should know the salt has to first be dissolved in the water.... I think she knows?

All ya gotta do is shake it up for a bit.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks guys for the reply i actually did ended up going but only 2 times i used 1 imperial teaspoon i guess i need to use more because to equall 1 us teaspoon since iam from Europe i also needed to wait for it to dissolve i missed that and yes i took it on empty stomach next time i'll try how you said totally dissolved and maybe two teaspoons , but for now still Senna works so much better and its natural , mbella is it okay to try it tommorow again or can it interfere with the work of a kidenys or something .


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

I read an article you can use every day or 2. Senna isnt really all natural. Yes its a plant but it contains stimulant laxatives and thats why doctors dont prescribe it for ibs to use daily. The salt water is all natural and there are 0 stimulants in salt and senna takes 6-8 hours to work. The salt water is a flush that usually works in 30 mins and its just salt and water. Next time buy the fine granulated Himalayan salt or crush up the large rock ones you have before you put them in warm water. It should dissolve in 20 seconds or so. Its up to you about senna but some people on here have said senna eventually made them not go on their own anymore as the large intestine gets used to it and needs it all the time now. Thats what Ive read about senna. The sea salt is so much better for you in the long run. But its up to your preference. Yea try 1.5 teaspoons instead since your measurements are a different size in your country. Its worked for me every time magnesium doesnt work. Good luck 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/draxe.com/salt-water-flush/amp/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

stefan00790 said:


> Thanks guys for the reply i actually did ended up going but only 2 times i used 1 imperial teaspoon i guess i need to use more because to equall 1 us teaspoon since iam from Europe i also needed to wait for it to dissolve i missed that and yes i took it on empty stomach next time i'll try how you said totally dissolved and maybe two teaspoons , but for now still Senna works so much better and its natural , mbella is it okay to try it tommorow again or can it interfere with the work of a kidenys or something .


How much water did you use?


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yesterday I tried about a quarter teaspoon of regular table salt in a standard size glass of very warm water. I just have a bit of salt in a shaker because I haven't put salt on anything for well over 30 years! Ending up going a few hours later after 5 days of almost nothing - but that was after a day of D after taking magnesium citrate. I would hope that what I took actually worked, and it wasn't a coincidence.

Since I'd need to buy more salt to have on hand - should it be specifically sea salt, or Himalayan salt? I found that Himalayan salt does contain some magnesium.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Doesnt have to be Himalayan although I researched it and found out it is the most natural you can buy. Celtic sea salt is also just as good. Both full of minerals. Any sea salt will work. I just chose the one with most minerals. Table salt works also but it is processed with chemicals and has too much sodium, no real minerals and no one recommends it. The 2 sea salts are both cheap. $5.99 a pound at Walmart, health stores or even amazon or Ebay. Glad it works for you.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Bump for interest.


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

Gave it a try 12 oz of warm water , little over a teaspoon of salt. Tasted pretty bad but doable. 2 hours later and nothing.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jasesun23 said:


> Gave it a try 12 oz of warm water , little over a teaspoon of salt. Tasted pretty bad but doable. 2 hours later and nothing.


Hey there

12oz wont do anything. I drink between 16-20oz the size of one of those Gatorade bottles (the 20oz ones). Also after you drink it you have to drink another say 8-12 oz of regular water so a total of about 32oz of salt water and normal cold water right after. You need water for it to work. I dont weigh a lot. Im around 152lbs. . I dont know your weight but Im kinda thin and small framed for a dude my age. If you weigh more than me 12oz wont do a thing. 12oz wont even work for me. I tried it.. Drink 16oz with a little over a teaspoon of pink Himalayan sea salt. Immediately chase it with a glass of regular cold or warm water after, say around 10-12oz. Plug your nose drinking the sea salt water. It will work. But again if you weigh more than I do some people have to drink a whole 32oz bottle of the sea salt for it to work and then fresh water after.. Ive been using it off and on every 2 days for 6 months now. It works every single time. But again I only weigh 152-153lbs so I dont need as much as others. Kick it up to double the amount. Youll feel a rumbling 30 mins later Im pretty sure. Google this info if you like. Its a natural laxative with no side effects after as in soreness spasms pain etc. let us know. Peace


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jasesun23 said:


> Gave it a try 12 oz of warm water , little over a teaspoon of salt. Tasted pretty bad but doable. 2 hours later and nothing.


I'm thinking you might have not used enough salt, unless you are more constipated then most and it didn't work because of that. Perhaps the latter? What do you think?

If you ever wanna try it again I would recommend using 32 ounces of very warm water this time, mixed in with 3 teaspoonfuls of sea salt. 'Shaken not stirred!'







It worked for me in about 45 minutes, but I also take I.F. # 1 every day to help me go. (I just wanted to try it.)


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Stevect06 said:


> Yesterday I tried about a quarter teaspoon of regular table salt in a standard size glass of very warm water. I just have a bit of salt in a shaker because I haven't put salt on anything for well over 30 years! Ending up going a few hours later after 5 days of almost nothing - but that was after a day of D after taking magnesium citrate. I would hope that what I took actually worked, and it wasn't a coincidence.
> 
> Since I'd need to buy more salt to have on hand - should it be specifically sea salt, or Himalayan salt? I found that Himalayan salt does contain some magnesium.


Yea Steve. Dont use table salt. While it may work its not healthy. Full of chemicals and iodine. You want the pink Himalayan sea salt or any real good good sea salt. The pink Himalayan happens to be the healthiest and is so inexpensive. I paid $5.99 for a pound at Walmart. I bought the fine grain as it melts in warm water in 30 seconds. Sport late reply. Just saw this message replying to someone else.


----------



## Uno1234 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am trying it right now... I just drank up, and now waiting on results. I am nervous though.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mbella2000 said:


> Hey there
> 
> 12oz wont do anything. I drink between 16-20oz the size of one of those Gatorade bottles (the 20oz ones). Also after you drink it you have to drink another say 8-12 oz of regular water so a total of about 32oz of salt water and normal cold water right after. You need water for it to work. I dont weigh a lot. Im around 152lbs. . I dont know your weight but Im kinda thin and small framed for a dude my age. If you weigh more than me 12oz wont do a thing. 12oz wont even work for me. I tried it.. Drink 16oz with a little over a teaspoon of pink Himalayan sea salt. Immediately chase it with a glass of regular cold or warm water after, say around 10-12oz. Plug your nose drinking the sea salt water. It will work. But again if you weigh more than I do some people have to drink a whole 32oz bottle of the sea salt for it to work and then fresh water after.. Ive been using it off and on every 2 days for 6 months now. It works every single time. But again I only weigh 152-153lbs so I dont need as much as others. Kick it up to double the amount. Youll feel a rumbling 30 mins later Im pretty sure. Google this info if you like. Its a natural laxative with no side effects after as in soreness spasms pain etc. let us know. Peace


Okay, why are you drinking cold water right afterwards? I don't understand. w/b


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

flossy said:


> Okay, why are you drinking cold water right afterwards? I don't understand. w/b


Because its a combination of water and salt that works. If you dont drink enough water the salt will just get digested or even peed out. I tried 16oz of sea salt water and it didnt work well. When I drank down another glass of non salted water right after that did the trick. You need as much water as you can to flush you out. Just like a garden hose. Turn it on low you cant wash your car. Turn up the pressure from the fawcett and you can spray your car down  again its based on your body weight. 16oz Himalayan salt water and then about 8-10 gulps of regular water right after. Itll mix with the salt water solution instantly and work 2x better. It hasnt failed me one time and it almost always works in exactly 30-35 mins instead of waiting 6 hours for senna or whatever else people use. I had it work in 15 minutes before. And it lasts about 30-45 mins. You can go about your day after and I didnt experience any soreness or spasms or any bloated feelin after. I felt normal after. Its the only thing I can use that causes really no side effects. Ive tried fiber, guar gum, probiotics,triphala, oregano oil, magnesium, linzess, senna, aloe juice, prune juice, mag citrate solution, and salt water is hands down the best alternative for me.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mbella2000 said:


> Because its a combination of water and salt that works. If you dont drink enough water the salt will just get digested or even peed out. I tried 16oz of sea salt water and it didnt work well. When I drank down another glass of non salted water right after that did the trick. You need as much water as you can to flush you out. Just like a garden hose. Turn it on low you cant wash your car. Turn up the pressure from the fawcett and you can spray your car down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, then: Why not just use more warm salted water in the flush instead of any cold water? (I'm thinking 32 ounces, that's what I did before.)


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

I have no problems trying it again. I could of sworn I read on page one a teaspoon or slightly more of salt and 12-16 oz of water. Thats why I did a slightly rounded teaspoon , probably a teaspoon and a quarter. I'll reread everything and try again. 
Mbella- I'm 40 year old male, 5' 9.5", 144 lbs. Fairly active, lift 3 days a week and run or bike 3 days a week. Seems the same amount should work for us. Next attempt is 1.5 tsp of salt with 16 oz of water. Then an additional 16 oz of regular water after. 
Will try tomorrow as I ended up using a Fleet liquid suppository last night. That helped get stuff moving and I feel a lot better. Feeling better should last until tomorrow when I'm back to square one. Then I'll be looking forward to trying the salt water again.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jasesun23 said:


> I have no problems trying it again. I could of sworn I read on page one a teaspoon or slightly more of salt and 12-16 oz of water. Thats why I did a slightly rounded teaspoon , probably a teaspoon and a quarter. I'll reread everything and try again.
> Mbella- I'm 40 year old male, 5' 9.5", 144 lbs. Fairly active, lift 3 days a week and run or bike 3 days a week. Seems the same amount should work for us. Next attempt is 1.5 tsp of salt with 16 oz of water. Then an additional 16 oz of regular water after.
> Will try tomorrow as I ended up using a Fleet liquid suppository last night. That helped get stuff moving and I feel a lot better. Feeling better should last until tomorrow when I'm back to square one. Then I'll be looking forward to trying the salt water again.


Yea were about same weight. I jog bike etc every other day and active as well. I had to play with the amount. Many people on YouTube where I watched a video about this, said they had to drink 320z of salt water and then 12- 16oz or so of plain water after it. But they weighed way more than me. So I trimmed it to 16-20 sea salt water warmed up (microwave it first so its warm like coffee or tea) and then chase it with about 10 gulps of regular water (10-12 oz) right after should do nhe trick. I plugged my nose for the sea salt water and didnt have to after for the tap water. I use about 1.5 teaspoons of pink Himalayan sea salt. Let us know if it worked. It hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

flossy said:


> Okay, then: Why not just use more warm salted water in the flush instead of any cold water? (I'm thinking 32 ounces, that's what I did before.)


I just didnt wanna down 32oz of salt water. It requires around 2 tablespoons of salt which is a lot plus on top of the salt you eat daily. I was trying to get it to 1 to 1 1/4-1/2 teaspoon max and the rest water and it works for me. . Some people dont want that much salt daily. Im ok with it since I have very normal blood pressure on the low side around 108/72 so salt doesnt hurt me like it could others if they take in too much. I just prefer not to have that much if I dont have to and it still works with my formula


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Okay, then: Why not just use more warm salted water in the flush instead of any cold water? (I'm thinking 32 ounces, that's what I did before.)


Did u try it flossy? I just drank 18oz warm water with 1.5 tsp pink salt, and Chases with around 10oz of cold water.... Will see what happens....


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Been over an hr, and nothing


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Been over an hr, and nothing


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

Haven't gotten around to trying it a second time. Was going to give it a go today but might have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Well nothing happened


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

sccarpdizzle21 Not need to worry your sea salt got absorbed maybe also you need to stir really well till is totally dissolved ,me too it is not working well for me too make sure to take it at the morning and 1 hour to before your first eating .


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

So giving it my second attempt.

Process:

Took about 6 oz of 180 degree water and put 1 1/4 salt in it to make sure it fully dissolved. Then added 10 more ounces of tap water. It wasn't hot water but def warm. Drank it as quick as I could , probably took about 15-20 seconds. Then followed it with 16 oz of regular water, probably took about 20-30 seconds to get that all down. And have been sipping 9oz of water for the last 3 mins.

Start time

11:06 am

11:35 am - sorry for being graphic but only way to explain. Had a BM that was 100% clear liquid. Like at the very end of a Colonoscopy prep.

11:46 - used the bathroom again this time there was some it was some D along with it.

11:53 - had to use the toilet again

12:02 - used the toilet again

12:20 - another trip

So I'd say this time around was a success. Its been 7.5 days since I have had a BM (once in between but amount was not even worth counting it). This got me on the toilet with some stuff moving which was what the OP said it would do. So kudos to that. I think I might have an impact somewhere as 7.5 days of stuff in my gut and only really pass some liquid and a very small amount of fecal matter. That would be more of a my issue than did the salt water flush work.

Sorry for any TMI but if you can't be descriptive here where can you


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

2nd attempt for me, took about 18oz of warm water, and 2 teaspoons of Hungarian salt, I may to to go get the fine stuff because this is like little rocks.... I shook it till desolved, and slammed it in 2 drinks.... Then followed by 16oz of tap water.... Haven't felt anything yet but feel really full...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasesun23 (Nov 11, 2016)

Scrapdizzle if you decide to give it one more try I'd using a couple ounces of boiling water to make sure the salt is completely dissolved. Then add regular water to cool it down.

For me it was tough drinking 16oz of warm salted water, by the last 3 oz I had to slow down and thought to myself if I have to drink much more I'm going to throw up. The next 24 oz of regular water went down no problem, just took a minute.

First 20 mins were just some odd feeling in my stomach area, no grumbling, no bloating, just felt like there was more in there.

Can't say this is a always going to work thing. I'm at 50% right now, but the first time I did it I did not follow the directions of getting a total of over 32 oz of water in me. I'll be trying this every 3 days and update if it works every time


----------



## IBSsucks2 (Feb 17, 2016)

mbella2000,

Thanks for sharing this tip! I would really like to try it but, if you don't mind, I had some questions before I wanted to try this approach. A little background about me: I have been diagnosed with 1) pelvic floor dysfunction (PFD) (tight puborectalis, primarily), 2) rectal hyposensitivity, 3) visceral hypersensitivity and 4) "IBS" (essentially, my peristalsis seems to have a schedule all of its own, which is very frustrating!) (one interesting note is that I seem to feel much more bloated when the humidity % is higher or increasing (makes me want to move to somewhere out West where the humidity % is lower!). The PFD seems to be the symptom that bothers me the most. My doctor gave me a valium suppository (to relax the pelvic floor) and I went to a physical therapist but the only thing that seems to help with the bloating and, to a certain extent, evacuation, is the suppository.

Sorry for the rambling...here are my questions:


What does you typical morning routine look like? For example, while you are waiting for it to "kick in," do you typically shower, shave, etc.?
When you do move your bowels, do you find that you are passing gas as well? I know this is strange but, for me, I feel much better if I can pass both gas and stool rather than just stool alone.
I am currently using magnesium citrate to try to create a similar "flush" effect. If I use the sea salt, should I or can I continue to take magnesium citrate or would that cause more problems (i.e., it would be too much)?
My wife bought me sea salt crystals. Are those too big? Does the salt need to come in a more finely ground form?
Can this be taken more than one time a day? Can it be taken in the AM to get things cleaned out in the AM and, then, once again in the PM to clean things out before going to bed or would that be too much/unnecessary?
Did you find that this causes more or less bloating than taking magnesium citrate?
You mentioned that you eat 2x/day (so do I). Approximately what times do you eat (e.g., lunch & dinner?)?

I realize that these questions are a bit personal but I really would definitely appreciate any suggestions/advice that you have as I, too, am considering having to end my career as this disorder can be quite debilitating.

Once again, thanks for sharing this tip and would welcome any suggestions or help!


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey

Ill reply back tomorrow


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

IBSsucks2 said:


> mbella2000,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this tip! I would really like to try it but, if you don't mind, I had some questions before I wanted to try this approach. A little background about me: I have been diagnosed with 1) pelvic floor dysfunction (PFD) (tight puborectalis, primarily), 2) rectal hyposensitivity, 3) visceral hypersensitivity and 4) "IBS" (essentially, my peristalsis seems to have a schedule all of its own, which is very frustrating!) (one interesting note is that I seem to feel much more bloated when the humidity % is higher or increasing (makes me want to move to somewhere out West where the humidity % is lower!). The PFD seems to be the symptom that bothers me the most. My doctor gave me a valium suppository (to relax the pelvic floor) and I went to a physical therapist but the only thing that seems to help with the bloating and, to a certain extent, evacuation, is the suppository.
> 
> ...


Hello

Well a typical morning routine isn't anything I have down. I have been semi retired for 8 years in my 40's and the ibs I caught after a bout of food poisoning 2 years ago have made it near impossible for me to work again. Reason being, whatever I take to work for me, doesn't work right away and doesn't stop after it works... so I cant leave my residence for hours on end. I cant work like this for the career I was in so for now I just do what I can. 1000mg Magnesium oxide at night sometimes works. Other times it does nothing like I took nothing at bed. I no longer have an urge 85% of the time like most humans do. I have to take something to create an urge as in a dab of linzess, or a lot of magnesium or salt water flush or a glycerin bullet that causes some urge. Seriously, I haven't even been on a vacation or gone from my house more than 24 hours. I cant just tell my family "I will meet you at the disney parks in 4 hours go without me" Cause basically that is what I would have to do. Sometimes the tiny dab of linzess I take works in an hour. Sometimes it doesn't work and I feel like a stuffed puffer fish for 3 hours and I just lay down and suffer the bloated feeling it causes. I really don't have any spasm pain anymore.. it went from a 7 to a 1 over the past year from all the supplements I took.I just cant go to the bathroom on my own and whatever I take doesn't work instantly or overnight. So I came up with a few things that work to get me by... I didn't have all the testing done you did. I had a ct scan, all blood work counts, and went to 2 gastros and all said I have nothing wrong with me on ct scan and blood work and said I have IBS-C. I got it after eating some bad food that made me and my brother sick at same time. He didn't get IBS after, although he went home that day from the sickness from the food we shared. I ended up with IBS-C the next day and its been 2 years now.

Sorry for long intro was just letting you compare my issue to yours..

1) Again I don't have a set routine... But whatever I take whether it be a lot of coffee or linzess or salt water flush or milk of magnesia I lay down. I cant just start my day to get ready for a few reasons.. 1... linzess and salt water or milk of magnesia etc, make you feel sick inside as they all make water go into your intestines and makes you feel bloated and sick. It wouldn't be fun to try to get ready for the day with this feeling for 1-2 hours. 2..... For some reason these things I mentioned I have used back and forth for 2 years, work better laying on my back. I get kinda a sick feeling inside after taking one (kinda feeling after you drank say 6 beers the night before) and it helps out laying on back... so yea I just wait as I cant leave my house as you never know when it is going to hit you. Then get stuck in traffic or a light and you are screwed









2) Nah no gas at all really. My IBS is strange. I just cant go and have an urge, barely any abdominal pain anymore unless I eat something I am not supposed to. I kinda stick with the low fodmap diet.and know what sets off spasms inside now... No matter what I take to soften it up, it most of the time doesn't work and move my food along inside in a timely manner. I always feel unevacuated after as well which is a horrible feeling all day for 5 hours.

3) My suggestion is get rid of the citrate kind. I have done so much research on ibs-c in the 2 years I have had it. i actually know more about it than my own gastoenterologist. I knew stuff that he didn't. I researched all magnesium supplements. Hands down the best one for what you and I have is magnesim oxide.... It is the most poorly absorbed magnesium on the market. It attracts water more than the citrate. Research them you will see. Oxide supplements work way way better than citrate or any of the other 5-6 different kinds of magnesium. Most magnesium goes into the blood stream etc. Oxide isn't really digested into the bloodstream. It basically sits in the intestines and attracts water all night after taking it at bed.. mag oxide is the same stuff milk of magnesia is made of but in a pill form that takes 6-8 hours or so to work while sleeping. I have taken 1000mg at night which is not a whole lot. and at times I have an urge in the morning from all the water it draws in. I am still working on the correct dosage. Sometimes it is all I need at night and works in the am.. Other times it does nothing. I think it does nothing because at times it is too much. I don't eat a lot and I weigh 158 lbs. It's like I am all water inside after it, and my intestines cannot feel food ready to pass through, and wont contract and move the food along from all the water the magnesium draws. So, I am trying different doses still. I started with 500- worked some.. Then went to 750 and 1000. The latter works about 50% of the time If I can get the right dose down, I will feel as normal as possible again and can go back to work etc. I bought the sundown naturals brand from walmart... $4.88 for 180 oxide coated tablets. That's the best magnesium for IBS-C.

4) The salt to use is sea salt. I use pink Himalayan sea salt. Get the fine grain type because it has to mix with the water. Crystals will take too long to dissolve. What I have done is pre made it in the past. I warmed up water in the microwave. Put in a teaspoon of pink Himalayan sea salt (walmart sells it for $5 a 1lb bag) and shake it up and it is ready to use now or later. I keep one in the refrigerator if I ever need one if nothing I mentioned above works, and just heat it back up in the micro.. This stuff works in about 15-30 mins. The salt water isn't really digested. It is a complete flush like taking a garden hose in your mouth turning it on and flushing you out. I only use it like once a month as an emergency backup to everything else. It works every time usually within 20-30 mins for me, and once it works you are done. No horrible sick feeling after. No linzess bloated feeling after.. The linzess script I have makes you feel like you have to go for hours as the tiny beads inside the capsules stick to your intestinal wall and just draw water inside all day for hours. The salt water flush just flushes salt water into you and once it is out it is out. No more gurgling and sick feeling pretty much all day after it.. Just minor. It does have about 3/4 or more of your RDA daily salt intake in the 1 teaspoon, but I don't eat a lot of salt anyways and once every few days is safe from what I researched. I also have very good blood pressure 105/74 almost always when I check it weekly, so the extra salt doesn't affect me.. The sea salt type is also full of minerals...not like table salt, and contains no iodine and chemicals. I guess you can take it with the magnesium, but there is no reason to. It doesn't stay in your system for hours like magnesium does. It's in and out within 20-30 minutes.. I plug my nose and down it in one of those 16 oz size Gatorade bottles. Then chug another 8 oz of water immediately after it. You will have to base the amount you drink on your weight. Again I only weigh about 155 lbs so a 16 oz size works for me.. Someone that weighs say 230 lbs may need to drink a 32 oz bottle as I read. If you have high blood pressure then ask your doctor. I am no doctor, but just saying what has worked for me. There are youtube videos about sea salt water flushes. Just search them...lotta great info

5) I eat whenever I feel like it.. Doesn't affect my outcome.. Like today I woke up and had a bowl of raisin bran at 9am (I don't wake up like everyone else at 6am)... For lunch, it is not 11am-1pm like most everyone else. I will eat again when I feel like it,,,,,at say 3-4 pm, so I don't really need dinner after, but I may have a snack at say 6 or 7 or leftover kids size meal.. It may be some of the reason why the food isn't moving through me right. Some people don't have 100% peristalsis that moves food along normally. Some just have good ole gravity and food pushing food through like a caboose on the end of a train smacking the front cars to push forward.. Because of my uncoordinated muscle contractions in my intestines, my stool is hard on one end almost always and that seems to block the feeling of urge everyone else has. But magnesium oxide is the one thing that has been working about 40-50% of the time for 6 months or so and it causes no gas or spasms or bloat while sleeping. If I don't have an urge after, I use a glycerin bullet. It seems to irritate the inside of the lower bowel, and gives me a slight urge within 1 minute of using it, but I still have that unevacuated feeling all day after like I dint go. It is a hallmark sign of IBS-C

I tried about 10 different strands of probiotics. My body is allergic to them after getting IBS-C, or my gut bacteria just sits there and ferments them. I go from having no spasms all day to gurgling and spasm pain that puts me on the couch after taking any kind..even 1 dose. All yogurt does it too, inc activia..That one was the worst!. I did a trial and error test with all foods for the past 2 years daily with a journal, trying to find out what was making my spasms worse.. It was the damn yogurt I was eating and the probiotics my gastro told me to take. I stopped them and the next day and I was 99% spasm free. Started up on them a day later, and within 1 hour of taking a probiotic I was having bad spasms again and gurgling. Next day woke up took none and spasms gone again. tried this 4 times. Every time it was the probiotics causing it. So no probiotics and no sorbitol/mannitol (artificial sugar). Both of them set off my spasms and bad gurgling..... oh and fiber also. Tried bfibercon, metamucil, citrucel, and all the other powdered kind. They cause gas bloat spasms.. All of them. Made me 100% worse! Cut them outta my diet I am 99% spasm free with just a few minors during the day.. Just cant get my intestines working normal like everyone else

Hope I helped out a little


----------



## IBSsucks2 (Feb 17, 2016)

mbella2000,

Thanks for sharing that information. That was the detail that I was looking for so I appreciate you taking the time to put that together.

I'm jealous...I wish I could retire but, unfortunately, I'm not in that position so I have to just suck it up and keep working (it's miserable and no one understands the challenges that we face!).

I totally understand your dilemma with social activities (e.g., Disneyland). My wife gets frustrated when she asks if I'm available to do or go somewhere on a particular date and, unlike the other 99% of the population (who can just look at their calendar), my answer is usually "I don't know...it depends on how I'm feeling." Hard to make plans that way.

What's interesting is that I had a similar reaction with probiotics...they actually made me feel worse. The other anecdotal observation that I have noticed is that it seems like males with IBS-C just "want it out" even if that means having diarrhea, whereas it seems like females find anything that causes D to be too much for their liking. I wonder if it's something to do with the way that our brains are wired.

Anyway, thanks again for sharing the info and I hope that you can find something for the relief of your incomplete evacuation/lack of urge.

Take care!


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yea no problem. Let us know if the sea salt flush works for you or the magnesium oxide. I use the same line with my girl I dont know... it depends how I feel. No one understands it, especially a guy having ibs -c. I thought I was the only one. Dont know one other person that has what I have. Its always women not men and usually they have ibs-D. There is no sucking it up with me Ive tried it way too many times. The not knowing feeling is horrible . That would be like telling someone that has the flu all day to suck it up were gong to the movies and dinner. Yea right. Yea the probiotics wrecked my intestines.even if I took one. They gurgled and spasmed all day after just one. I tried anout 10 different strands. I was tested for sibo by a company online i bought a breath test kit off of and it came back negative. I have all the symptoms of sibo though and all this happened after I had a bought of food poisoning. I cant take probiotics and I cant even take antibiotics anymore . I tried to take a clyndamycin antibiotic 3 months ago before a dental procedure and my intestines went haywire. I gurgled and gurgled and actually heard squeezing for 10 -12 hours after just one. I couldnt even sleep that night. The spasm pains the one antibiotic caused was like someone sticking my intestines with a sharp stick for 10 hours. After the next day it was outta my system I was back to my normal 1 outta 10 in spasm pain...gurgling all went away. I never had a reaction to antibiotics or probiotics ever before I got this ibs-c bs. This sucks having this.

There may be some light at the end of the tunnel. A company is in 2nd stage trials for a possible cure using a statin drug for ibs-c. Thing is the company balance sheet sucks. Their stock went from like $3 a share to $.70 cents in less than 8 months, so I dont even know if they are going to be in business if its approved by the fda. The link is below if interested. Keep us posted. Youre the first dude in 2 years having this that has what I have.

https://www.syntheticbiologics.com/product-pipeline/syn-010


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

goodband34 said:


> Well Mbella2000 I must say I tried this out last night.
> 
> I mixed 1 teaspoon of Himalayan pink sea salt last night just before dinner and I must say WOW !!!! about 20 minutes later I was having full on elimination. Very watery but for me it was the first time in as long as I can remember I didn't have to have a decaf coffee to "get things moving" and didn't have major constipation stomach cramps all night.
> 
> ...


 Hi: i googled Himalayan pink salt and it is really still salt-- has some minerals and such with it but it is still salt. IMO people need to be very careful when you ingest salt-- a person can really throw off their electrolytes with too much sodium (this product they say has a little less sodium than table salt. I know me, as an older person, would never ingest salt by the teaspoon. Perhaps a younger person can do that but still, ingesting salt on a regular basis like that

is not a great idea. Just sayin'- you should be careful.


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

https://www.healthline.com/health/salt-water-flush#risks-and-warnings

Here is a good article about salt water flush-- risks and warnings.


----------



## IBSsucks2 (Feb 17, 2016)

mossflower,

Thanks for the reminder. In mbella2000's defense, I think he mentioned that this is a treatment plan that should be considered with caution if one has high blood pressure.

I believe that it is generally understood, and I suspect that the moderator would agree, that this site is primarily to serve as a support group and others can share treatment protocols that may or may not have worked for them but that it would be prudent to seek the counsel of one's physician before making any changes in one's treatment protocol.

Always a good reminder, though...wish we didn't have to deal with this!


----------



## mossflower (Jan 21, 2017)

IBSsucks2 said:


> mossflower,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. In mbella2000's defense, I think he mentioned that this is a treatment plan that should be considered with caution if one has high blood pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## RickiRicki (Oct 29, 2019)

*Thank you so much for this. I will give it a try in time to come. I am over 60 and since childhood have suffered with IBS-C, in spite of being strict vegan, growing up on a fruit and vegetable farm -- all that wonderful food that you can't find in stores nowadays. RIPE and GOOD.*

*So here I am in my golden years and have discovered sorbitol. Oh, I knew that pears (which you can't find that taste like pears anymore. And prunes, which I love but have to down an entire bottle of juice to have a half-ways maybe movement. But i found a fabulous combination. Stay with me, now.*

*FRESH -- not powdered -- ginger root. Slice it super-thin and then chop it tiny. I do enough to soak overnight and eat the next day -- i do about 7-10 super-thin slices and a good pinch of golden raisins. Just enough water in a jar to allow the raisins to plump up.*

*The raisins have sorbitol, which I never knew. I always avoided raisins, even tho I love them, due to dental pain. I now have no problems with my mouth thanks to wonderful mexico and my dental surgeon. It was a habit from childhood to avoid raisins, tho, due to that dental pain. I recently read that ginger (another thing i dearly love) makes a digestive fire and really helps aid IBS. I figured the combination of fire and sorbitol might be worth a try. VOILA!*

*If only I had known many years ago! But the doctors keep it all secret. They MUST know. They cannot be stupid. They are simply greedy. it all started with insurance, but I won't go on. Linzess -- does nothing. MOM -- does nothing. Senna -- twice normal amounts to MAYBE help a bit. Cascara Sagrada has been about my only help at all, and I have to take double normal amounts of that. I believe that now I am finally on the way to normalcy. Fingers crossed. Raisins soaked with ginger root overnight. Who on earth could have guessed?*


----------



## DonnyT (Nov 26, 2019)

How's your blood pressure after these flushes? Energy? Mood? Just asking because I'm a nurse who suffers from IBS-C, but I also know the dangers of manipulating waters and salts within the body so I'm a tad skeptical. Enlighten me, sir! Great write-up and read.


----------

